# Help Me In Choosing A Decent LED Monitor



## Empirial (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I want to buy a decent LED Monitor online within a budget of 6k & I'm very much confused between Dell IN 1930 & AOC E962VWN. Now, AOC looks better & has a DVI Port but CR is lower (600 : 1) whereas Dell has higher CR (1000 : 1) but lacks a DVI Port. Please help me to decide 

Regards.

AOC Product

IN1930 46.9cm (18.5)W HD Monitor with LED Details | Dell India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2013)

don't skip on budget while buying LCD/LED monitor or you will regret it later.there is no point in getting a good processor+mobo+graphics card if screen is cheap TN panel.get dell S2240L IPS monitor for ~8-9k & you won't regret it.


----------



## Empirial (Jul 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> don't skip on budget while buying LCD/LED monitor or you will regret it later.there is no point in getting a good processor+mobo+graphics card if screen is cheap TN panel.get dell S2240L IPS monitor for ~8-9k & you won't regret it.



Sorry but I can't stretch my budget.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2013)

in that case i suggest personally checking out both monitors to see if the quality difference is big enough to justify getting dell monitor with only VGA port.


----------



## Empirial (Jul 19, 2013)

Guys, can you spot any difference between VGA & DVI @ 720p resolution?



Empirial said:


> Guys, can you spot any difference between VGA & DVI @ 720p resolution?



Please Reply!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 19, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Guys, can you spot any difference between VGA & DVI @ 720p resolution?
> 
> Please Reply!



There won't be any visible difference.


----------



## Empirial (Jul 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There won't be any visible difference.



Are you sure...Then why some recommend using DVI over VGA?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 19, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Are you sure...Then why some recommend using DVI over VGA?



DVI offers better picrure quality than VGA, but at 1366 x 768, it does not matter/isn't visible. For  full hd or something higher, it will make more difference.


----------



## ratul (Jul 19, 2013)

If you can't stretch the budget, then even why are you considering IN1930, why not IN2030m, 20" monitor instead of 18.5" of IN1930, 900p resolution instead of 768p, also ~6k???


----------



## Empirial (Jul 29, 2013)

Can we tell a difference between 700:1 & 800:1 Monitor?


----------



## bukaida (Jul 31, 2013)

My 19" AOC LCD monitor died today just after two months past it's 3 years warranty period. In these three years, it did not give any trouble, now tremendous flickering and electrical spark like signals (similar to oscilloscope  ) are showing whenever it is switched on. The company suggested a panel replacement at my cost which I am certainly not going to do ( Difference is 1000 Rs with a new one minus the three year onsite warranty). So I am on the same boat. I am not unhappy of what I got @Rs.5400 for three years. So considering it again because of 3 years onsite warranty. Now probably I will get a 20" LED within 5-6K. Saw this at 
AOC LED Monitor 20 Inch - E2060SN
Any idea about this model ? Is it Full HD?


----------



## relief (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a new member, is* Benq GL2023A* is a best choice instead of above mentioned?
plz tell me because my 17" Samsung syncmaster794MG CRT goes 'Blue' & i want to buy a 18.5''-19.5'' monitor soon. my Budget is near about 5~6K. 
Please suggest soon...


----------

